

Mesosphere is Evil - sleaze
https://github.com/mesosphere/mesos-cli/issues/71

======
detaro
You can use the successor directly with your cluster and from the bug tracker
they seem to be open to bug reports if functionality for use without a DCOS
acount is broken, so I don't see what's so "evil"?

